# Help needed! What does your favourite coffee shop look like?



## Drcoffee (Jan 13, 2011)

I am STILL doing my PhD about coffee (delayed by 6 months due to Baby, half forgotten about due to new business). It is nearly done, but I am trying to tidy up the chapter on coffee consumers and coffee marketing. I could do with some help.

This is for a little side project looking at how coffee shops market themselves. What goes on the shop front? How is coffee marketed actually on the building? More tellingly though, what do coffee customers notice about the shop fronts? How much of an effect does the shop decor have on people's decision to go there?

I am aware that I am posting this to a community of coffee shop owners, but whereas I am not really after plugs for your own business, learning how you decided on your shop design is equally as useful!

Here's how you can help:

1.) Take a photo of the front of your favourite coffee shop.









2.) Send it to me, with a ONE SENTENCE caption saying why you like the place.

3.) That is all.

Nothing artistic is required, the pics just need to be clear enough to see what the place is, window decorations etc. Photos from mobiles are fine. Neither do I need genius, witty captions, just be honest. It doesn't need to be somewhere you visit all the time, either, just somewhere you quite like for whatever reason.

You can stay anonymous if you chose, I'll only print your names if you want me to.

Either post them as responses on here (I'll move them as soon as I can), or email them to [email protected]









Results and analysis will be viewable on my blog ASAP. (drcoffee.wordpress.com)

THANK YOU!!!!


----------

